# Pain Research in Chicago



## centerforpainstudies (Sep 16, 2013)

The Rehabilitation Institute of Chicago’s Center for Pain Studies is conducting research to determine if Gralise® (a drug that is approved by the Food and Drug Administration [FDA] for shingles pain)  is effective in relieving chronic pelvic pain (pain arising in the abdomen) [IRB number STU00059992]. We are looking for research volunteers who are currently experiencing chronic pelvic pain related to the following conditions: 
•	Irritable Bowel Syndrome 
•	Interstitial Cystitis (bladder pain)
•	Ulcerative Colitis/Crohn’s (colon inflammatory pain)
•	Prostatitis (pain related to an inflamed prostate)

Participants must meet the following criteria:
•	Men and women at least 18 years of age
•	Experiencing chronic pelvic pain for at least three months 
•	Willing to take an FDA approved medication for research 
•	Be willing to participate in 4 visits at the RIC Center for Pain Studies over 15 weeks 
There will be no costs to you for being in this study. You will receive $30 after each visit in compensation for your time and travel expenses.

For more information, please call (312) 238-5654 
or email centerforpainstudies@ric.org


----------



## centerforpainstudies (Sep 26, 2013)

More information can also be found at the website, clinicaltrials.gov (link below). Also, feel free to give me a call and I would also be happy to answer any questions you have. Thank you for your interest in helping with our research on this important topic. 

http://clinicaltrials.gov/show/NCT01678911


----------

